# McLibel



## Dewgong (Jul 27, 2008)

"McLibel is the true story of a postman and a gardener who took on McDonald's and wouldn't say "McSorry". In what became the longest trial in English legal history, the "McLibel 2" represented themselves against McDonald's $19 million legal team."

Anybody else seen this? I rented it this afternoon, and finished it this evening, and it was very interesting and amazing. It really did make me realize how terrible McDonald's really is... 

Unhealthy food, damaging rainforests, animal cruelty, (oh god you should have seen the little yellow baby chicks on the conveyor belts being tossed around), shameless advertising to children, disgusting. 

You all should watch this movie if you haven't already. The two changed a major law in the UK, regarding peoples rights, and the whole thing lasted 15 years. 

Enough talking about it, go buy it, rent it, or something.


----------

